# Help On Advice For Taking  Ccs Exam Through Ahima



## geminitc81 (Dec 6, 2008)

I Bought A Caral Buck Ccs Study Guide And Im Study Through That Book For Now, And Im Trying To Take The Ccs Exam From My Past Schooling Resources Without Taking Any Classes. 
I Have Found That Its Very Different Form The Testing That Im Used To, Any Advice From Those Of You That Took The Ccs Test? 
For Example How Is The Test Set Up. I Know That There Is 2 Sections.  Sections1, Multiple Choice And Section2 Is Fill In The Blank. 
From The Text Book That I Have Some Of The Multiple Choice Questions  Have 4-6 Codes And Disscrption Of The Codes And Then Multiple Choice Questions To Choice From. So In Others To Save Time They Have The Codes For You All You Have Know Is The Squence Is This How It Is On The Acual Exam?    

And Is True That No Modifers Or E-codes Are Needed For The Exam?

Plz Any Advice Would Be Great


----------



## TraceyN (Dec 7, 2008)

The CCS test is very different from the CPC exam.  The test is 2 parts.  Part 1 is multiple choice but you cannot use any books or reference materials.  The second part of the exam is coding actual cases.  You can use your CPT, ICD-9 and a medical dictionary.  You have to read the reports and code all the CPTs and ICD-9 codes.  You are graded on the correct number of codes you assign.  It is true that you do not have to use modifiers or E-codes in part 2 if you are taking the CCS-P exam.  Hope this helps!


----------



## geminitc81 (Dec 9, 2008)

thank you for clearing that up, but may i ask how did you study for the ccs exam test. any resources you could direct me too?


----------



## janetmoh (Dec 10, 2008)

I used the PRG study guide (which I think now may be produced by Delmar?).  I just kept going over the questions.  AHIMA has some review books on their site - I don't know how they are?

Remember you are allowed to use anything that is attached to your coding books (or written in).  I used the Channel Publishing ICD-9 the hospital edition (which used 3 screw-type things to hold the pages in).  I printed out the official guidelines and punched holes and put that in my book.  I also had a million notes written in the book for things I considered tricky.

Good Luck!


----------



## sjenkins75 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cca*

Is the AAPC ICD-9 book acceptable in the AHIMA CCA exam?  Can I write notes in my books??


----------



## cordelia (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a list of the acceptable books for the CCS

http://www.ahima.org/downloads/pdfs/certification/Allowable_Code_Books_CCS.pdf

As far as writing in your book, I'd contract AHIMA directly. I know the proctors are much more severe for the AHIMA tests.


----------

